# Arizona Aquatic Gardens?



## Cwhite (Dec 16, 2007)

Has anyone had experience with this company? I want to order some plants and amano shrimp from them. Has anyone done the three day shipping? That is what I would like to do but am buying some expensive plants and don't really want them to die
Thanks everyone


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I've never had any personal experience but, having read a ton of reviews on here over the last 2 years, I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Cwhite (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, see this is why I ask...thanks, I'll go with Aquariumplants.com. Presumably they are better?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I've bought items from them twice and was very pleased with everything. Overall, I've heard positive things from others as well.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

I've bought from them with no problem, but they won't ship the shrimp in 3 day mail. All live goods will be shipped express, any other way there is no guarantee.


----------



## pranks (Apr 9, 2007)

www.aquabotanic.com - 

www.bayleesfishees.com -

You cannot go wrong with either place.

Go to aquabotanic for the harder to find stuff - 

Shipping and prices are better than anywhere else I have
ever found.

For really great deals on random packages check out baylees
on aquabid - crazy auctions.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

If you are looking for plants, look right here in the swap and shop section. You are going to get better quality and much cheaper plants then the online vendors.


----------



## Cwhite (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone!
bigstick--Thing is I am looking for some unusual crinums...


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

you would be surprised what some folks keep!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

aquariumplants.com definately. the first time i ordered it came in ok shape, but i used 2 day shipping. the next time i tried 1 day, it was all extremely healthy and the colors were vibrant and not 1 dead peice.


----------



## Krunchy (Feb 4, 2008)

I have ordered from aaz, they dont mean to mess up, they just dont know any better...

as for aquariumplants.com.... I ordered from them too, much better... every plant was labled, and much better than I assumed they would be... 

go with aquariumplants.com...


----------



## Colossus (Dec 30, 2008)

*AZ Gardens grows nothing*

I made a large supply order from them but was saved by this post before I went ahead and made a live order. The web site is very attractive but it stops there. The prices listed are some of the best on the web but when they can make the shipping what every they want they just make up for their low prices with exorbitant shipping prices. What’s the point? There were pieces missing from my order and it took about a month to get all the missing items to me. They claim they raise all their shrimp and plants themselves. From what I understand it’s run out of his house. A bulk order is placed on Monday to his live fish and plant supplier, shipped to him then to you. Now your plants have been out of the water for about 4 or 5 days…They have NOTHING! If you get them on the phone it gets very adversarial when you question their “consultation”. My main problem is I don’t being lied to. 

As suggested on this post I order from aquariumplants.com and they all arrived in great condition with huge root systems.


----------



## ponchosportal (Mar 25, 2009)

I ordered 12 SAEs from them with overnight shipping (their choice).

I was home to recieve the order when it arrived and there were 11 dead fish. internal bags were leaking, methylene blue in 1 of four bags, all of the bags were deflated.

I ordered juveniles (as advertised less than 3/4 of an inch) they sent adults (2 inches) with three in each small bag. 

I have sent four emails, the first with pictures within 1 hour of delivery and have recieved no reply from Arizona Gardens. 

I will have paid $80 for 1 fish from this company when I order and paid the shipping for 12.. 

Do not order from these people as they have ripped many people off and do not deserve your business.

They won't even return my emails. 

I have never been more dissapointed with an online order.

This company should not be participating in our hobby .............. I am still very bummed out about this and their total lack of any concern for what happened. 

My wife who works for 8 dollars an hour gave me the money as a birthday present for these fish and now she is very dissapointed with what happened to the present she bought for me. 

Do not order from them ............. 

I am so sorry I ordered from these people; my wife was so happy to be able to buy me those fish for my birthday ........... and now she is unhappy because of what happened.

Arrrrrgggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah these guys are a bunch of a'hole crooks. had a bad experience with them where they basically charged me for merchandise...didn't ship it and after three months of promised shipments never did. all their fish i ordered were dead in a week. shipping charges were excessive and they charged me one price on the first shipment and a second higher price on the second. i will never do business with these guys again.


----------



## eva321 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow -- I wish I had read this before I ordered from them. I spent about $40 on plants and fish, plus $66 for overnight shipping, and the package came a day late. After 48 hours in the box, 3 of my SAE's had expired, and one of the plants was already mush. I've been calling and e-mailing these guys for days now and getting no response. I'm so pissed off!! And I'll never order from Arizona Aquatic Gardens again.

Aquariumplants.com also screwed one of my orders up, but it was minor -- the plants came with lots of duckweed and snails, and one melted in shipping. I never bothered contacting them because it wasn't that big a deal -- no live animals, no expensive shipping fees. 

As much as I like to complain about the LFS scene in NYC (sick fish, crazy prices), I think from now on I'm going to buy everything locally. If I take my fish home in a cab I know they've only spent 30 minutes in a plastic bag tops. Poor little guys...


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Only on rare occasions do I order plants online, but when I do they are from Aquariumplants. These guys are great just pick up the phone and talk to them they will actually let you know if a particular plant is good and the overall size. This is one place I do have a comfort level of getting what you pay for and more. 
Fortunately I'm part of the local APC club and we have a great exchange of plants.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

I could not find any Cryptocoryne blassii locally, so I contacted *Aquabotanic.com* and got two of these wonderful crypts for less than $9 a piece. The service was flawless and the product nearly so as well. The package even came a day earlier than I expected--I had gone with the cheapest shipping. Fantastic company. :thumbsup:


----------



## bherren1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm a noob to planted aquaria and I had these guys(AZ Gardens) saved in my favorites. I was thinking of ordering one of their "habitat" packages for my 30 gal. I'm glad I came across this post before I ordered anything from them. Needless to say Arizona Aquatic Gardens has now been deleted from my favs...Lesson learned: Never judge a company based on how nice their website looks....I have bought several plant packages off the Swap'N'Shop here and have yet to be dissatisfied with anything. I love this forum and the people who contribute to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_9 (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered from AZ Gardens several months ago, and they sucked. The swords were supposed to be medium, but they were either tiny or too huge for my tank. The stargrass was melting and brown. Plus, because I made a small order, there was a surcharge, which ticked me off. Nobody should be penalized for having a small tank.

I've been pretty happy with Mike's Wet Pets. He sells on eBay and Aquabid.


----------

